# High heels in Mexico and elsewhere



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> By the way I read somewhere thhat the capital of men shoes is León but that the capital of women shoes is Guadalajra, I would not know if this is correct since I wear huaraches and will not go anywhere I where I have to dress up and wear shoes..


Huaraches are shoes, just a traditional, superior form of footware ! As for myself, I usually wear sneakers or sandals.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Guadalajara is the capitol of "women who can walk in shoes with 6" heels". Presumably, they buy them locally.


Lots of women like that in Mexico City too. I'm always amazed at how well they manage to get around without wobbling very much on those stilts they call footwear.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In one day I saw 3 women fall in San Miguel de Allende wearing 4" high heels........Bobos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> In one day I saw 3 women fall in San Miguel de Allende wearing 4" high heels........Bobos.


Bobos? Cross dressers? Otherwise, that should be "bobas" or "tontas".


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Bobos? Cross dressers? Otherwise, that should be "bobas" or "tontas".


In Washington, DC every year, I think on St Patrick's Day, there is a "drag race", men in dresses and high heels run about two blocks in competition.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In Washington, DC every year, I think on St Patrick's Day, there is a "drag race", men in dresses and high heels run about two blocks in competition.


Sounds kind of silly to me. Why on Saint Patrick's Day?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> In Washington, DC every year, I think on St Patrick's Day, there is a "drag race", men in dresses and high heels run about two blocks in competition.


Wonder what the record time is?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Sounds kind of silly to me. Why on Saint Patrick's Day?


It is supposed to be silly. 

I was wrong about the date. It is held on 17th Street, near Dupont Circle. I confused that with the date. This year the date is October 28th, the Tuesday before Halloween.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> In Washington, DC every year, I think on St Patrick's Day, there is a "drag race", men in dresses and high heels run about two blocks in competition.



Sonds like Puerto Vallarta on a Saturday night,LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Sonds like Puerto Vallarta on a Saturday night,LOL


Do the men wear high heels or the women or both?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Has this discussion wandered off course, or am I mistaken?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Has this discussion wandered off course, or am I mistaken?


Fixed


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Fixed


"Those boots were made for walking" right off the topic.


----------

